# CJ7 with Meyers 6.5



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking at an 86 CJ7 with an old Meyers on it. 258 six with auto trans. Any thoughts on this setup? I believe it's a Chrysler trans that year. Would rather have a stick, but the price may be right and an auto is actually easier to plow with, IMO.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I find a stick easier to plow with!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

theplowmeister;375068 said:


> I find a stick easier to plow with!


Why is that? What do you like about it. My first plow truck was a 79 GMC 1/2 ton with an SM465, I found it to be a lot slower and kind of tiring. I didn't do much plowing then but I changed it to an auto anyway.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

With a blade full of snow or pulling up to a garage door on fresh snow with an auto you step on the gas the engine speeds up but no movement so you step further.. and further then the truck shoots forward (or backward) witch is not a problem in parking lots. I plow driveway where its very restricted.


----------



## sparky747 (Dec 31, 2007)

Where can air shocks for front of CJ-7 be purchased? I want them to offset weight of a plow.


----------

